# ¿Qué parlantes necesito para este amplificador?



## ezekielrossi (Abr 3, 2010)

me gustaria si alguien me podria ayudar con este aplificador. lo compre hace poco pero no tengo muchas caracteristicas de el. solo se que se alimenta con DC 12V 2A, ademas tiene contro de volumen, bass y treble. lo desarme y me di con que tiene un TDA 7057AQ y un 4558D JRC (que supongo que debe ser un preamplificador). buscado en la web encontre que amplifica 2x8w rms. lo que quiero saber es que parlantes le puedo poner 4, 8, 16 Ohms. lo probe con unos de 4Ohms y funca y con unos de 8Ohms tambien, lo que no se con cuales seria los correcto para aprovechar al maximo su potencia. otro dato que les doy es que los estoy alimentando con una fuente de 12v DC 2,5A. muchas gracias


----------



## Cacho (Abr 3, 2010)

Edité el título y lo cambié de sección.

Sin más datos del ampli, te recomiendo que bajes el datasheet del integrado y lo leas. Ahí dice las cargas (parlantes) que puede manejar y cuáles son las más adecuadas.

Saludos


----------



## ezekielrossi (Abr 3, 2010)

si lo baje de datasheet, pero no lo entiendo muy bien dice algo de 8ohm y 16 ohms. tengo que comprar los parlante porque los que use eran de otro equipo. por eso es mi consulta, para que me aconsejen de cuantos ohms comprar.


----------



## manu2 (Abr 3, 2010)

puedes usar cual*QU*iera de os parlantes pero de hecho que eso va influenciar en la salida de volumen  ,si usas uno de  8 ohm  optendras mayor potencia 
pero no slo depende delos parlantes sino tambien de la fuente que uses


----------



## ezekielrossi (Abr 3, 2010)

la fuente que estoy usando es de 12v 2,5a


----------



## manu2 (Abr 3, 2010)

si me parece bien dimensionada tu fuente asi que con tu parlante de 8ohn te ba quedar bien,eso si te recomiento que a tu intregrado TDA secoloques un dispador para evitar el recalentamiento


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 3, 2010)

manu2 hasta donde se si bajas el ohmeajeaumentas la potencia(y la distorcion)
opino igual 8 ohms


----------



## manu2 (Abr 3, 2010)

no puedes bajar demaciado  el ohmiaje de los parlantes *POR*q*UE* si lo haces los parlantes consumiran mas corriente y esa corriente lo entrega directamente el integrado TDA y si ese integrado no soporta toda esa corriente primero se recalienta y luego se  quema


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 3, 2010)

lo se, solo aclaraba lo que dijiste:


manu2 dijo:


> si usas uno de  8 ohm  optendras mayor potencia
> pero no slo depende delos parlantes sino tambien de la fuente que uses


podria sin problemas usar uno de 4 pero calentaria mas como dijiste


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 3, 2010)

ezekielrossi dijo:


> buscado en la web encontre que amplifica 2x8w rms. lo que quiero saber es que parlantes le puedo poner 4, 8, 16 Ohms. lo probe con unos de 4Ohms y funca y con unos de 8Ohms tambien, lo que no se con cuales seria los correcto para aprovechar al maximo su potencia. otro dato que les doy es que los estoy alimentando con una fuente de 12v DC 2,5A. muchas gracias



Mirá lo que sale en el datasheet y que te copio en la siguiente imagen. Creo que está claro, no?



NO PODES USAR MENOS DE 8 ohms, por que no es un ampli para autos, sino para TV y radios , así que tenés que usar 8 o 16 ohms, pero la maxima potencia la vas a sacar con 8 ohms (tiene salida en puente) y con 15V de alimentación. Con 12 solo vas a tener 5 watts y medio.


----------



## ezekielrossi (Abr 3, 2010)

muchas gracias por su ayuda. ya me quedo bastante claro el tema.


----------



## Tavo (Abr 3, 2010)

Está todo muy claro. Hay que leer e INTERPRETAR el datasheet. Si no entendemos algo, tenemos a nuestro amigo Google Traductor. Traducimos el texto y listo.

Otra cosa:


			
				manu2 dijo:
			
		

> puedes usar cualkiera


Cualquiera


			
				manu2 dijo:
			
		

> con tu parlante de 8ohn...


8 Ohms


			
				Helminto G. dijo:
			
		

> si bajas el ohmeajeaumentas...


La impedancia de carga


			
				manu2 dijo:
			
		

> bajar demaciado  el *ohmiaje*...


Demasiado.
Ohmiaje? Que es esa palabra?
Impedancia de carga.

No es por ser hincha p***, pero estaría bueno que tratemos de escribir un poquito mejor... No cuesta nada 

Saludos..


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 3, 2010)

perdon no me venia la palabra a la cabeza, gracias


----------



## Tavo (Abr 3, 2010)

Naaa.. está todo bien es solo que queda mejor bien _escribido...
_(Como el chavo del Ocho, jeje. Realmente: Escrito)

Saludos! 
Tavo


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 4, 2010)

fftopic:  _Cheee_ la carita, está como furiosa, yo no 



tavo10 dijo:


> Ohmiaje? Que es esa palabra?




En español (mas no en ingles), se inician las preguntas con el signo de apertura de interrogación invertido, (¿) y terminarlas con el signo de interrogación ya existente (?)

En tu caso: *¿*Ohmiaje? *¿*Que es esa palabra?


Pienso, no estamos en el deber de estar atento a como se escribe tal y cada cosa. Ya que, no somos profesionales en letras. Pero si a ti, te gusta tanto enseñar como se escriben las palabras, entonces tienes que ser ejemplo de ello.

Si te queda alguna duda: Wikipedia: signos de interrogación


----------



## Tavo (Abr 4, 2010)

Los gatos no tienen 5 patas ni los huevos (de gallina) tienen pelos. No se si cazaste la indirecta.

Buen aporte. Preferiría escribir las preguntas con un solo signo de interrogación a escribir mal, pero mal... como lo he visto..

Saludos.

Que conste que yo no me quise ir del tema. Vos la seguiste.


----------



## Dano (Abr 6, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> Los gatos no tienen 5 patas ni los huevos (de gallina) tienen pelos. No se si cazaste la indirecta.
> 
> Buen aporte. Preferiría escribir las preguntas con un solo signo de interrogación a escribir mal, pero mal... como lo he visto..
> 
> ...



Preguntas con un signo de interrogación a mi me pasa a veces, y es porque escribo bastante en inglés y se pega para los dos idiomas, iguamente no es escusa 

S2


----------

